# pyrodex vs. 777 vs. white hots



## supercanoe

I've always shot loose pyrodex or pryrodex pellets. Does 777 or white hots have less smoke or any other advantages over pyrodex pellets. Any one have any first hand experience with 777 or white hots?


----------



## tOSUSteve

I shot 777 a few times & it seemed to be dirty. Switched to BH209 & will be very difficult to switch to something else, the stuff is amazing.


----------



## BigV

tOSUSteve said:


> I shot 777 a few times & it seemed to be dirty. Switched to BH209 & will be very difficult to switch to something else, the stuff is amazing.


BH209 is the way to go if your muzzle loader will shoot it. With some guns the breech plug design will not ignite BH209. Lots of advantages as well. The biggest being you can shoot all day an not have to swab your barrel. In addition, it cleans up with powder solvent NOT water. 

But,... on to your question. Using loose powder is cheaper and more accurate. 777 pellets can have up to a 10% variation from pellet to pellet. I have heard that white hots are even worse, as they have a tendency to break apart easier.


----------



## Huntinbull

I use 777 pellets and they seem to work okay for me in my inline. Had an old Knight 93 that REALLY liked 85 grain loads. so loose powder for it was the only way to go.


----------



## sherman51

i found a good sale on the 777 about 4 yrs ago, and have been using it ever since i bought up a bunch of it. im still shooting the same powder that i bought back then. it still fires good for me. i have no complants at all.

when i get the rest of the 777 i still have shot up, i think i might try the bh209. but i have had such good service out of the 777 its going to have to do a good job to get me to change from the 777 pellits.
sherman


----------



## CasualFisherman

supercanoe said:


> I've always shot loose pyrodex or pryrodex pellets. Does 777 or white hots have less smoke or any other advantages over pyrodex pellets. Any one have any first hand experience with 777 or white hots?


I still use loose pyrodex. At half the price, I do not see any clear advantage. Certainly not any in accuracy. 777 may be a little cleaner but both are a mess. 


I have not used white hots.


----------



## flthednut

I too have bought quite a quantity of 777 in both pellets and loose powder. I'm sure I have enough to last a long, long time. I have never tried the white hots and I used to shoot the Pyrodex powder years ago. Sure it's all dirty but that's the nature of smokepoles.... I would like to try the Blackhorn 209 but I own a T/C Black Diamond and from my understanding, this is one rifle that the BH 209 shouldn't be used in. It has to do with the sliding plunger bolt and blow back through the breech plug. Now for those of you with bolt type or closed breech types this BH 209 powder seems to be the best thing going. Although I might not achieve the holy grail of hair splitting accuracy, the 777 pellets does the job very well for me. 2 Pellets with a easy glide 250 gr. shockwave proved accurate enough to take an 8 point last year at a respectable 97 - 100 yards holding dead on. The buck went about 15 yards and expired. Over the years this 2 pellet load with different sabots of different weights all seem to have done the job. There have been seasons where I used the Muzzleloader instead of my shotgun. Yep I love that rifle and the way it shoots. Maybe one day soon I'll buy a closed breech type muzzleloader and try this BH 209 powder... I was blessed with a Grandson this past June and I can't think of a better reason why I shouldn't buy a new Muzzlelaoder. Heck They ain't going to get any cheaper in the future, Who knows if they will even be made. Sorry if I'm getting long winded and off topic.... Ain't nothin wrong with shooting Pyrodex, If it works for you I'm sure the deer have no clue. Good hunting Gentlemen......:!


----------

